# a few fun pics for all



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

finally a pic from me to you all here at pfury









sorry for me being a post whore tonight


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

......................


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

..............................


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I like that last one.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

(an actual post)









(article from my home town)









(you thought strip twister was awesome?)


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

View attachment 54694


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

This is redefining the term hung like a carrot!

View attachment 54712


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

funny sh*t


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Hope I don't get yelled at for this one!


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

I hope this works....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My all time favorite image macro


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Holy sh*t that MJ one is 1337!!!!!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> [snapback]954491[/snapback]​


Thar pic rules


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Timbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbber! Thats a woody!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

View attachment 54720


The Eminem Action Figure...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

These two are my Fav.!!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

View attachment 54759


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Hahaha these are all good.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Since we're on the Michael Jackson thing....


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

> Since we're on the Michael Jackson thing....


sick but funny as hell


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

did somebody say michael jackson?







and a photo of what was going on at the neverland molestation factory i mean ranch


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

ive got a story too


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

....................


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

....................


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

soryy the 1st wont work but hes another


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i like the **** all over his head. thats funny as hell hopefully it is not you>

buit i got one that is pretty funny


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

moms know best...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

uhhh... okay...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]954633[/snapback]​


AHAHAHHAHAHAHHA.....................You sir made my day. Thanks.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]954633[/snapback]​


I have a friend that had that happen to him. He went home with a girl to his house and their were plastic sheets on the bed. She was giving him head and he felt her doing something with his ass but he said he had always wanted to have anal sex or have a chick do something like that to him,







dont ask me. Anyways when he was about to go she ripped a strand of beads out of his ass and he sh*t him self. That is not even the bad part, she picked up his sh*t and started rubbing herself down with it. He grabbed his sh*t and ran. We had a good laugh when he told me about it, but sh*t i would never tell anyone that story. He does not own ps so he wont be reading this.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> dwarfcat said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh:
> ...


HAHAHAHA thats a great story man. The part of her taking the sh*t and rubbing herself down with it, takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Make sure you invest in a quality swimsuit.... otherwise... there could be a problem....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Deep sea creatures washed ashore after the tsunami, check it out

Link


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Deep sea creatures washed ashore after the tsunami, check it out
> 
> Link
> [snapback]955345[/snapback]​


thats is some weird looking creatures!!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I heard those were fake... but i could be wrong....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I heard those were fake... but i could be wrong....
> [snapback]955351[/snapback]​


Someone always has to say that


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

http://alpha-geek.com/2004/12/06/ninjas_killed_my_family

http://www.clubvibes.com/forum/topic.asp?w...topic_id=336194

http://www.nationallampoon.com/nl/08_featu...deadparents.asp

http://www.kinkeseite.de/diskussion/board_...er&descasc=DESC

http://roseys.net/nrcameltoe.htm


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay, here it is...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/tsunami/creature.asp


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that cameltoe one is damn funny... LOL


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I heard those were fake... but i could be wrong....
> ...


well, because in a way they are......for one, they ARE real creatures found in th deep ocean, but they ARE NOT from the tsunami....those photos were taken i thikn 2 years ago.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

crazy nuts


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that is just scary... looks like aphex twin....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Okay, here it is...
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/tsunami/creature.asp
> [snapback]955375[/snapback]​


So they're real just not from when the tsunami hit


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thats what i mean...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... that cartoon is funny... its the perfect crime... im gonna try that tonite... lol


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

View attachment 54835
.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The anal lube is hilarious, hahaha


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

View attachment 54846


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres some of my fav's...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hah Rhom, that reminds me of one

Vinnie Jones is a fuckin champ


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

2 more


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

haha i love the free cat one!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

whatever happened to all those photoshop threads?

I swear we were all on our asses laughing at those!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

No one wants to photoshop... look at the staff pix thread... that is a prime candidate....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WHOA


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I wish I had a camera for what I just saw. Try and visualize: You are walking through a train station and you see a bum come out of a liquor store with 5 new bottles of alcohol holding them like 5 new-born children and the fattest smile you ever did see. A smile like when one of us gets that tank or piranha that we've been waiting for.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam rhommy
those are the funniest sh*t i have ever seen


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

This was me and my wife on our wedding day.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

.....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> This was me and my wife on our wedding day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats a great Ass ..


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Boooo, that last one is such a shitty photoshop


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

me?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> me?
> [snapback]957742[/snapback]​


Yeah the ugly class photo or whatever it is. The first is great though


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:laugh:









I found the class photo quite humorous.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres some more..


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

thats Fu*k*n funny


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

The pic of the rally with the guy holding the sign that says, "Iron my shirt bitch" is too damn funny.







I really like this thread.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

lol tight ishh


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> The pic of the rally with the guy holding the sign that says, "Iron my shirt bitch" is too damn funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA u mean THIS? HAHAHAHAHA that sh*t cracks me up too


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:laugh:

View attachment 55085


View attachment 55085


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i always thought this was funny


----------



## sjaakie (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't use drugs. Or you might end up like one of the locals here.


----------



## sjaakie (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't use drugs. Or you might end up like one of the locals here.
























"sorry for double post"


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

sjaakie said:


> Don't use drugs. Or you might end up like one of the locals here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah thats gr8! sjaak.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

''soryy the 1st wont work but hes another''

Attached image(s)

So gordeez followed his dream and married a barrel of JD!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> ''soryy the 1st wont work but hes another''
> 
> Attached image(s)
> 
> ...


Don't see a pic


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Michael Jackson is not funny, He's scary!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > ''soryy the 1st wont work but hes another''
> ...


go back a couple of pages, its a pic of some guy in bed with a barrell, i think its on page 2. in another thread gordeez said he was going to marry a barrel of JD


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

go here: some funny pics

warning: some nasty shite on there too.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Dawgnutz said:
> 
> 
> > piranhasrule said:
> ...


ok I see.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]959197[/snapback]​


Hey thas KFizzly from my other thread!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

View attachment 55180

View attachment 55181

View attachment 55182


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Here.. to keep it going..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whoops.. i wasn't supposed to show the last one.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Whoops.. i wasn't supposed to show the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yes you were
or u would of edited it


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

cool paint jobs


----------

